# Florida Pictures



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Florida is our favourite place to go on holiday and following on from some other threads about Florida I thought it might be interesting for people to post their pictures of florida. I'm particularly interested as its going to be a while before we go back (2015) so to ease the pain lets see your pictures I'll start.

Magic Kingdom









Fireworks at night









Lights motors actionshow









NASCAR ride at Disney Speedway









My sons 1st driving lesson on Daytona Beach









Saturn Rocket at the Kennedy Space Centre









Miami Beach









Naples Pier









Our Villa in the keys


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking pics


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

We love Florida too and we haven't been for three years. Next October will be the next chance we get. Can't wait. Great pics by the way Naples pier is my favourite.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice photos mate. 

The one of Naples Pier is awsome :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. The pics are from several visits to florida over the years. The Naples pier pic was taken on a nikon d70 the others were point and shoot cameras. The naples pier has had a little work in photoshop and I've blown it up, framed it and its up in our lounge.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
Don't blame you for that, it's an absolutely cracking image:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely pictures, couldn't agree more with you, going out there with the parents in september apartment shopping at st petes beach


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Are you and your family buying a place there? i love it personally. I really like the whole out door activities and loved the big bass pro shops!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, well my parents are with the possibility of me moving out there with my job  fingers crossed haha but we been that many times it is just a beach and water sport type holiday


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I love Florida - Pics we had are all but gone due to the laptop catching fire 

Me and the Mrs love it so much there, we're off there within 5 years. I get Florida sick not home sick


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Concours Car Care said:


> I love Florida - Pics we had are all but gone due to the laptop catching fire
> 
> Me and the Mrs love it so much there, we're off there within 5 years. I get Florida sick not home sick


Mate sorry to hear about you loosing the photos! We have a basic laptop and external hard drive and I'm thinking about another external drive now we have pics of our 3 yr old. I learned the hard way when our main computer crashed for good luckily it was just some work stuff I lost.

Have you guys got any pics you want to share especially off the beaten track stuff not just disney.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cracking photos!

I've been to Florida 3 times & it is just a great place (you don't need to be a kid to enjoy it), you need to try the Ponderosa restaurant all you can eat breakfast - jelly, waffles etc!!! :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Cracking photos!
> 
> I've been to Florida 3 times & it is just a great place (you don't need to be a kid to enjoy it), you need to try the Ponderosa restaurant all you can eat breakfast - jelly, waffles etc!!! :thumb:


Ponderosa $8 if i remember correctly perfect start to the day haha


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Cracking photos!
> 
> I've been to Florida 3 times & it is just a great place (you don't need to be a kid to enjoy it), you need to try the Ponderosa restaurant all you can eat breakfast - jelly, waffles etc!!! :thumb:


Ponderosa and Golden Coral:thumb: First time I went I was like a kid in a sweet shop I think I did about 4-5 plates of food first day. No wonder America has a weight problem!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thought i'd add a few photos:

Our Villa, located on a Golf Course










64oz :doublesho










Magic Kingdom
































































Blizzard Beach










Downtown Disney










Playing Golf in America is something else!



















These Jumbos are ginormous! Premium Economoy everytime


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

That Naples pier shot is Epic! Love the colour!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It really bring it back seeing other peoples pictures anyone got any to add?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

A few i have on my phone from the apartment we stay in normally...


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a Florida addict too.

Wow, never thought DW would be feeding both my habits!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Whereabouts is the Disney Speedway? I wish I'd known about when I was there in October as I've got really into Nascar as of late.

Thanks


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here is the info basically its next to the car parks at the magic kingdom:-

http://www.drivepetty.com/race-tracks/orlando-walt-disney-world-speedway

I didn't find it until the 4th trip! Me and the father in law both had ride-a-long. It was 3-4 laps and worth every penny. Its good if your staying in the Orlando area but they also offer a similar thing at the Daytona race way (the real one) unfortunately last time I was there it was being relayed!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Where have you stayed in Florida?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Matt, We have been 4-5 times now. A couple of times we have just stayed in the disney area for the whole 2 or 3 week. We always hire a car so it doesn't matter where we are as long as we are within 15mins of Disney. We always go for a villa with pool preferably in a gated community. On the last couple of occasions now we have done a split of one week in disney and the second week in the keys which we have done twice and works out well as it can be tiring in disney and the keys is very relaxing! In the keys we stayed here:-

http://www.tranquilitybay.com/

Its expensive but well worth it and we will be going back next time.

We have also done Naples as a second week which again was more about relaxing than lots of activities. We stayed in a villa in a luxury gated community with a guard on duty at the gate. The funny thing was when he wasn't there he put a blow up guard in his place:lol:

I can dig out the usual rental company we use for florida if you want Matt? TBH though there are so many decent villas available you should be able to find a decent one. We look for villas on the newest possible developments, gated if possible, pool, games room, with a lake view at the back and within 10-15 mins of the Disney area.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Ahhhh, memories!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Naples pier image is fantastic matey.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Mate sorry to hear about you loosing the photos! We have a basic laptop and external hard drive and I'm thinking about another external drive now we have pics of our 3 yr old. I learned the hard way when our main computer crashed for good luckily it was just some work stuff I lost.
> 
> Have you guys got any pics you want to share especially off the beaten track stuff not just disney.


I am the same external hard drive stuck them on a cheapo memory stick and hosted them on photobucket knowing my luck they will all die though lol

just booked the good old usa myself august is now going to be a mickey month


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Lovely pictures, and brilliant place. I share your love of being there, we've been 11 times and as soon as i leave i always want to be back. Thanks for posting your snaps.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

P.S any chance of a high res of naples pier? Only for my desktop, i won't steal it


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Loved florida when i went! Love the picture of your son driving haha! Mice photo's.


----------

